
Welcome to Powder Mountain – a utopian club for the millennial elite - mycodebreaks
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/16/powder-mountain-ski-resort-summit-elite-club-rich-millennials?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
wiz21c
>>> “The goal will always remain the same,” says Elliott Bisnow, Rosenthal’s
business partner: “To be a beacon of inspiration and a light in the world.”

I may be jealous because he made tons of money where I didn't do shit, with
the tools of my trade. But I certainly don't envy that kind of attitude.
C'mon, one needs a little more than a business success to be a "beacon of
inspiration and a light in the world". Altruistic doesn't mean enlightened.

------
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20mountain%20utopian&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20mountain%20utopian&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

